# Daybean's caricature thread for SS.org members!!!



## daybean

Well, i don't know if anyone is intrested but i have been known to draw cartoons of people. I did it all the time in high school and i was ok at the time. drawing people to a cartoon is fun for me, so last night i did my interpretaion of zepp (mike) as a cartoon on Stealthtasics's 1000 post and Desecrated, Zepp88, Arktan, said "do a thread on caricatures". So i did....

. i did it very fast and i can fix it up. mike wants spandex pants and a cucumber in the drawing.  so later today he will get just that . Its all in fun and lets see what happens.  

Ill add some more later tonight, some of these were done like at 5:00 in the morning after a couple of beers. some took 5 mins, some 10, some came out looking like little asian chicks. 




Desecrated!!!!








mike






jj






arktan






myself 






Lee






Sebastian






telecaster90






b lopez







elysian 






matt






ruarc






arnoroth






rick






d romeo







the missing







*to do list:*

romeo
vova
etc.
....others i didnt mention but posted....


----------



## Zepp88

This should be fun.

Do Boober next.


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## Zepp88

+1


----------



## daybean

Zepp88 said:


> This should be fun.
> 
> Do Boober next.



:yeasway: and who is boober? zzzzzzz.zz..z..zzzzz


----------



## Zepp88

daybean said:


> :yeasway: and who is boober? zzzzzzz.zz..z..zzzzz



TheDarkWolf.


----------



## daybean

ok, later today .... i need to get some sleeppppppppppppppppppppppppppp.....


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Do me and face the ban.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Feel free to caricature JJ, however.


----------



## Zepp88

The Dark Wolf said:


> Don't even think of drawing Bob


----------



## arktan

if you make one of me i'll use it as my avatar... if you ever find time though 


EDIT: Don't do it with a six-string though  , i see that mike is wielding a sixer on that pic


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> if you make one of me i'll use it as my avatar... if you ever find time though
> 
> 
> EDIT: Don't do it with a six-string though  , i see that mike is wielding a sixer on that pic








From the source material I'm clearly playing a 7 string.


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> From the source material I'm clearly playing a 7 string.



the caricature needs this amend!


----------



## daybean

here is zepp in spandex!!!


----------



## arktan




----------



## Nick

The Dark Wolf said:


> Feel free to caricature JJ, however.



wont you need to add some NWS tags for that


----------



## Zepp88

daybean said:


> here is zepp in spandex!!!





Holy shit I'm laughing my ass off, literally, that is hillarious. 

When I wear spandex, apparently I even have muscles.

[action=Zepp88] suspects that the muscles are just fat relocated and made to appear firm as a result of wearing spandex.[/action]


----------



## arktan

Nick said:


> wont you need to add some NWS tags for that


----------



## Groff

Do stitch and shawnf, in the same pic of course.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Do me.


----------



## Lee

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Do me.



See, even when you say it in a normal manner, it still sounds dirty 


I found one of me that has this weird aura thing going on because of the window that's over my desk  It's crappy, but it'll do hopefully.


----------



## Desecrated

daybean said:


> here is zepp in spandex!!!



fap fap fap


----------



## D-EJ915

those are cool man, nice work!


----------



## telecaster90

Do me


----------



## Sebastian

Awesome !
Illf ind some pics of myself...
Could you make something like this pose:





and heres the face 
Maybe without my stupid smile  .. The one on the left if you wouldnt know... 





Would be bad ass, If you could draw the guitar from the first pic


----------



## daybean

Desecrated said:


>




your next!!!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Wewt.


----------



## daybean

The Dark Wolf said:


> Do me and face the ban.



......

......


----------



## Zak1233

awesome work man


----------



## daybean

here is JJ.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

daybean said:


> here is JJ.



That's awesome  What is that on my shirt though?


----------



## daybean

donut and hotdog!!!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

daybean said:


> donut and hotdog!!!





That is fucking priceless.


----------



## Sebastian

That T-shirt is just priceless 
MAN you have great drawing skills


----------



## Thomas

Let me be the first to say that I envy you. My lack of artistic talents has bothered bothered and frustrated me since I was just a little kid, and every time I would try to teach myself to draw or paint, I failed miserably. 

Awesome drawings, man.


----------



## arktan

yeah, you need another pic, i totally forgot mate.. here you go







fear the sock!


----------



## daybean

Arktan

Dirty socks!!!


----------



## arktan

YAY!!!

Fuckin' awesome!!! Thanks mate... looks like i've got a new avatar!


----------



## TomAwesome

Those are actually pretty good!


----------



## arktan

TomAwesome said:


> Those are actually pretty good!



indeed! Daybean's got talent... i mean he made those in a few minutes


----------



## daybean

lee, telecaster, and sebastian your next. smile!


----------



## ZeroSignal

Daybean! You do some sweet work bro!

I'd be honoured if you'd do one of me! Would you be so kind? I've only got dodgy face ones of me on this PC but I can post up one of me with my guitar tomorrow if you want?


----------



## Elysian

got to get the crab claw in on this


----------



## daybean

ZeroSignal said:


> Daybean! You do some sweet work bro!
> 
> I'd be honoured if you'd do one of me! Would you be so kind? I've only got dodgy face ones of me on this PC but I can post up one of me with my guitar tomorrow if you want?




sure, like i said i like drawing, so its no biggie


----------



## daybean

Elysian said:


> got to get the crab claw in on this



yeah, i can just grab arktan drawing and add more hear.  and the crab


----------



## B Lopez

Those are so badassed 

Do me please!!


----------



## D-EJ915

I can't be upstaged


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> I can't be upstaged



I have a couple of pictures of you that would be much more suitable, but I would get banned if I posted them.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Desecrated said:


> I have a couple of pictures of you that would be much more suitable, but I would get banned if I posted them.



Oh dear god do it!


----------



## Desecrated

ZeroSignal said:


> Oh dear god do it!



You want me gone


----------



## Nerina

^


----------



## ZeroSignal

Desecrated said:


> You want me gone



No I don't... honest...


----------



## Zepp88

These Jeff pictures do need to be posted, I donated money for that!


----------



## Nerina

Make one of me Jeff!


----------



## Desecrated

Nerina said:


> Make one of me Jeff!



Post some real pictures of yourself then, a little bit older then 7.


----------



## Nerina

^ ok


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## daybean

LEE

sorry man, you had your eyes closed and there was alot of shading, plus the pen i was using before ran out of ink, so i used another pen, which was way to thick. So you ended up looking like an asian chick.


----------



## Desecrated

daybean said:


> LEE
> 
> sorry man, you had your eyes closed and there was alot of shading, plus the pen i was using before ran out of ink, so i used another pen, which was way to thick. *So you ended up looking like an asian chick.*



You say that like it's a bad thing...


----------



## Zepp88

Hooray for asian chicks.


----------



## daybean

i dont think he wants to be asian lady. i think


----------



## Desecrated

He is pretty kinky when he wants to .


----------



## g3rmanium

Posting in an epic thread.


----------



## daybean

sebastian

This one took me awhile. i kept running out of ink so i started using pencil.


----------



## zimbloth

daybean said:


> sebastian
> 
> This one took me awhile. i kept running out of ink so i started using pencil.





Epic, nice work man!


----------



## Sebastian

daybean said:


> sebastian
> 
> This one took me awhile. i kept running out of ink so i started using pencil.



Woow , Thats really awesome ! 
Thanks !!!!


----------



## daybean

telecaster, yours was done with pencil, so i need to go get a new pen to get it done. also Elysian and lopez you guy are next. 

ps, i really need a new lady.


----------



## Zepp88

daybean said:


> telecaster, yours was done with pencil, so i need to go get a new pen to get it done. also Elysian and lopez you guy are next.
> 
> ps, i really need a new lady.



You'd not as bad as me, I'm thinking about going to the hobby shop today to buy a Star Trek model


----------



## daybean

Zepp88 said:


> You'd not as bad as me, I'm thinking about going to the hobby shop today to buy a Star Trek model




but your in a band, have the looks. im just a southern farm boy.


----------



## Zepp88

I don't know what you mean about looks.


----------



## daybean

the spandex, the long hair.....the cucumber?


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Mattmc74

Great work! Want to try this one?


----------



## daybean

sure, are you the matt i invited for fishing in texas?


----------



## Mattmc74

Yes I am.


----------



## distressed_romeo

This thread delivers!

Could you do some of the UK guys please?

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lounge/63805-uk-meetup-report.html


----------



## daybean

Mattmc74 said:


> Yes I am.



ok


----------



## daybean

distressed_romeo said:


> This thread delivers!
> 
> Could you do some of the UK guys please?
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lounge/63805-uk-meetup-report.html





sure which pic. most dont need a cartoon to be seen as funny. which one are you ?


----------



## distressed_romeo

daybean said:


> sure which pic. most dont need a cartoon to be seen as funny. which one are you ?



Your call dude. I'm the guy in the black waist-coat playing the Vigier.


----------



## telecaster90

g3rmanium said:


> Posting in an epic thread.





Toasting in an epic Bread.


----------



## arnoroth661

I do request your artful mastery:







or


----------



## ZeroSignal

Daybean: PMed. 

Or do I have to post the source material?


----------



## arktan

daybean, looks like you got into a hell of a job here


----------



## Rick

That's pretty good. 

I may have to have you draw a fellow Texan sometime.


----------



## Lee

So I have a tendency to look down at the fretboard when I play sometimes. If that makes me look Asian, so be it


----------



## Sebastian

Rick said:


> That's pretty good.
> 
> I may have to have you draw a fellow Texan sometime.



Why not Draw Rick   ???


----------



## TomAwesome

I think Jeff would be an interesting Texan to draw, too. He almost looks like a caricature as it is!


----------



## daybean

ZeroSignal said:


> Daybean: PMed.
> 
> Or do I have to post the source material?




no i got, it. 

i wanted to do one of descarted. but no one has acually seen the guy, or knows if he acually exist. i think hes a ghost, a funny perverted ghost.


----------



## Lee

daybean said:


> no i got, it.
> 
> i wanted to do one of descarted. but no one has acually seen the guy, or knows if he acually exist. i think hes a ghost, a funny perverted ghost.



Do I need another source to not be deemed an Asian woman? 




*Lee thinks it's funny as hell, BTW


----------



## daybean

Sebastian said:


> Why not Draw Rick   ???




yeah there is this great pic of rick drinking some beers with the COW.


----------



## daybean

Lee said:


> Do I need another source to not be deemed an Asian woman?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lee thinks it's funny as hell, BTW




you could always photoshop the eyes. hell, i try and fix it for you right know.

....Ms. Swan


----------



## Project2501

Dude I really like the style you got going on there. EPIC!


----------



## yevetz

DUDE THAT IS AWESOME!!!!

Do me please


----------



## ZeroSignal

yevetz said:


>



+1


----------



## B Lopez

ZeroSignal said:


> +1



+2

maybe this pic of me is a little better.


----------



## Rick

How about this one?


----------



## daybean

yevetz said:


> DUDE THAT IS AWESOME!!!!
> 
> Do me please



acually, that would be cool, and you gave me alot to work with. i mean a kilt, thats awesome.


----------



## daybean

B Lopez said:


> +2
> 
> maybe this pic of me is a little better.



yeah, that will work.


----------



## daybean

rick, i was thinking about this one.






i love that guitar.


----------



## Lee

daybean said:


> ....Ms. Swan



You looka likea man.


----------



## daybean

Lee said:


> You looka likea man.




no, she looka like you now.


----------



## Lee

daybean said:


> no, she looka like you now.



Thanks again


----------



## Rick

That's a good one.


----------



## Jason

I gotta find a pic of me..


----------



## yevetz

daybean said:


> acually, that would be cool, and you gave me alot to work with. i mean a kilt, thats awesome.


----------



## daybean

damn i don't think ive been doing such a good job on some of these. tele you came out looking like a pothead. sorry. i even took a little longer with these later ones and still i think i can do better. 
...and to lee...sorry again.


----------



## Zepp88

I really want to see Vova's


----------



## telecaster90

sweeet


----------



## daybean

this one took almost 15 mins. im starting to use pencil first because of some of the ones that ive fuct up. i call this one "surfs up"

b lopez


----------



## Sebastian

Rick said:


> How about this one?


BAD ASS The Custom Ibanez RW7420 = 



daybean said:


> rick, i was thinking about this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love that guitar.


How come I never saw this one  Rick playing a COW7


----------



## ZeroSignal

Sebastian said:


> How come I never saw this one  Rick playing a COW7



Dino will not be amused...


----------



## eleven59

Hey, would this one work?


----------



## B Lopez

LMFAO, eleven59. 



daybean said:


> this one took almost 15 mins. im starting to use pencil first because of some of the ones that ive fuct up. i call this one "surfs up"
> 
> b lopez



Ha, thats badassed.


----------



## Rachmaninoff

Hey, this guy is seriously good.
That's amazing, I love caricatures (and who doesn't?).


----------



## daybean

eleven59 said:


> Hey, would this one work?



yeah, but i cant really see your face. .... nevermind i dont really look at their faces.


----------



## Edroz

this thread rules! 

you can have a go at one of these if you'd like


----------



## eleven59

daybean said:


> yeah, but i cant really see your face. .... nevermind i dont really look at their faces.



Here, that's me in the middle lol


----------



## Groff

Ah, what the hell, do me too.


----------



## g3rmanium

daybean said:


> acually, that would be cool, and you gave me alot to work with. i mean a kilt, thats awesome.



Yevetz is awesome, too!


----------



## daybean

well here is yours Elysian, i dont know, i couldnt see your face and i kept thinking to myself "cousin it", i can do a redo if you want. but i got the crab in!


----------



## yevetz

AWESOME!


----------



## ZeroSignal

Dude, that's awesome! 

EDIT: Damn! Sniped by Vova!


----------



## El Caco

Awesome work, but the Vova one has to be him jumping


----------



## rahul_mukerji

Wow, I wish I could draw like that. Thats really impressive and inspirational man !

Good work !


----------



## daybean

mattmc74


----------



## yevetz

You was in Art School? Where you learn to draw so good?


----------



## Sebastian

yevetz said:


> You was in Art School? Where you learn to draw so good?



You would be amazed what can you learn while bored in school during lessons


----------



## daybean

yevetz said:


> You was in Art School? Where you learn to draw so good?




no, just bored in high school and started drawing people around me. teachers, friends, enemies, girls, girls with big knockers.


----------



## daybean

Sebastian said:


> You would be amazed what can you learn while bored in school during lessons


----------



## arktan

daybean said:


> Girls, girls with big knockers.



seems like you had a lot of inspiration going on there


----------



## daybean

big inspirations!!!


----------



## Naren

Pretty good stuff. I was wondering where all these caricatures in people's avatars were coming from.


----------



## daybean

now you know, if you want one just post. i will be adding color to some on request. also if you want a different guitar and style i can try my best.


----------



## yevetz

daybean said:


> Girls, girls with big knockers.


----------



## Lee

I've edited my avatar and title appropriately


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> I've edited my avatar and title appropriately



I liked "above" better.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> I liked "above" better.



There. Back to what it's been since the beginning


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> There. Back to what it's been since the beginning


----------



## Mattmc74

daybean said:


> mattmc74



 Great picture! You do really nice work! Would it be possible to get the same picture sent to my house?


----------



## Sebastian

Mattmc74 said:


> Great picture! You do really nice work! Would it be possible to get the same picture sent to my house?




Oh.. I didnt know we have a millionaire on the forums !


----------



## daybean

Lee said:


> There. Back to what it's been since the beginning



what did you change it to before you went back to the "above" ?


----------



## ZeroSignal

Sebastian said:


> Oh.. I didnt know we have a millionaire on the forums !



Hey if I like mine enough I'd probably pay for it to be shipped over.


----------



## daybean

oh, and i will do the next two people on the list later tonight. 

ps-yeah, i dont have a girlfriend


----------



## ZeroSignal

daybean said:


> oh, and i will do the next two people on the list later tonight.
> 
> ps-yeah, i dont have a girlfriend



EXCITEMENT!!! 

[action=ZeroSignal]is giddy.[/action]


----------



## Steve

Nice Drawings, Bro.


----------



## Stitch

Do me!


----------



## Groff

Stitch said:


> Do me!



Holy crap! You posted!

A stitch caricature will not be complete without ShawnF


----------



## ZeroSignal

Stitch said:


> Do me!



Dude, what are you talking about? This is a caricature in itself!


----------



## Rick

Wow, that's a creepy picture.


----------



## playstopause

Rick said:


> Wow, that's a creepy picture.



Yep. But it's Stitchy, after all.


----------



## Stitch

Rick said:


> Wow, that's a creepy picture.



Fag.



playstopause said:


> Yep. But it's Stitchy, after all.


----------



## daybean

wow, if i draw that i think i will have nightmares.  but if thats what you want....


----------



## Rick

Welcome back, Stitcher. 

As far as that COW pic, it's not even my COW so it doesn't count. I can't wait to see what my caricature will look like!


----------



## daybean

oh, and what with the shawn and stich thing, im kinda new here. i want details, well maybe not that detailed.


----------



## daybean

Rick said:


> Welcome back, Stitcher.
> 
> As far as that COW pic, it's not even my COW so it doesn't count. I can't wait to see what my caricature will look like!



its ok im not doing detailed guitars so the finish doent matter.


----------



## Rick

You don't want Shawn and Stitch details, trust me.


----------



## Stitch

daybean said:


> oh, and what with the shawn and stich thing, im kinda new here. i want details, well maybe not that detailed.



You've been here long enough; I distinctly remember a few flying around in your threads when you started your S7 project. 



Rick said:


> You don't want Shawn and Stitch details, trust me.



Liar.


----------



## TomAwesome




----------



## daybean

Stitch said:


> You've been here long enough; I distinctly remember a few flying around in your threads when you started your S7 project.



yeah, but i didnt here the joke or what druken thing happened.


----------



## ZeroSignal

daybean said:


> yeah, but i didnt here the joke or what druken thing happened.



_Intercontinental_ drunken thing.


----------



## daybean

ruarc


----------



## ohio_eric

Stitch said:


> Do me!






I think I just has smartass comment overload.


----------



## Celiak

Stitch said:


> Do me!



Avoid prison... AT ALL COSTS!


----------



## ZeroSignal

daybean said:


> ruarc



Epic as FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!!! 

You absolute Legend! Have my babies!


----------



## daybean

yeah it was a good one, thanks man. i hope you enjoyed it as much as i did.


----------



## daybean

ZeroSignal said:


> Have my babies!


----------



## ZeroSignal

daybean said:


>



What? You no like babies?


----------



## daybean

???


----------



## daybean

no, i do....were cool.


----------



## yevetz

Stitch said:


> Do me!







daybean said:


> oh, and i will do the next two people on the list later tonight.
> 
> ps-yeah, i dont have a girlfriend



Just draw some girl that you like and she will be yours


----------



## daybean

its ok, i live near mexico. i dont need much to have fun there


----------



## Elysian

mine looks like cousin it playing the crab claw  funny as hell, love it.


----------



## Groff

daybean said:


> oh, and what with the shawn and stich thing, im kinda new here. i want details, well maybe not that detailed.



 You must draw one of these pics.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/42521-stitch-shawn-wedding-picture.html








Took me forever to find that thread.


----------



## Mattmc74

Sebastian said:


> Oh.. I didnt know we have a millionaire on the forums !



So what if we do?


----------



## daybean

TheMissing said:


> You must draw one of these pics.
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/42521-stitch-shawn-wedding-picture.html
> 
> 
> 
> Took me forever to find that thread.



....... 

all this time on here and i never saw it. even when it was bumped. oh, i removed the pic from this post , its a little creepy.


----------



## Groff

daybean said:


> .......
> 
> all this time on here and i never saw it. even when it was bumped. oh, i removed the pic from this post , its a little creepy.



But you must draw it anyway.  It would be epic.


----------



## Lee

daybean said:


> what did you change it to before you went back to the "above" ?



I changed it to your caricature with the phrase "Isn't an Asian lady" over it


----------



## D-EJ915

cousin it ftw!


----------



## Rick

Jesus, I'd totally forgotten about that thread.


----------



## daybean

well im not gonna do the shawn and stitch thing. i dont want to offend people on ss.org i dont even now. i will however do that stitch drawing because he posted. that should be funny.


----------



## g3rmanium

daybean said:


> well im not gonna do the shawn and stitch thing. i dont want to offend people on ss.org i dont even now. i will however do that stitch drawing because he posted. that should be funny.


----------



## Zepp88

Do one of Johann standing on top of a mountain eating a tofu burger.


----------



## daybean

i have two more done but photobucket is not working right know.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Do one of Johann standing on top of a mountain eating a tofu burger.



 Here's the Hamburger:


----------



## daybean

g3rmanium said:


> Here's the Hamburger:



i need the hambuger just right to finish the drawning, thats a good pic....


----------



## daybean

.....oh and a pic of you would be needed aswell


----------



## g3rmanium

daybean said:


> .....oh and a pic of you would be needed aswell


----------



## g3rmanium

And also


----------



## daybean

Rick, here is yours. its called "get money and fuck bitches"


----------



## daybean

this one is for alexander:

Its called "go clean your room!"


----------



## daybean

g3rmanium said:


>



you look like a sniper.


----------



## Sebastian

daybean said:


>



I dont know if he will approve that guitar 



Looks awesome !!


----------



## g3rmanium

daybean said:


> you look like a sniper.



It was fucking cold at the top.


----------



## arktan

g3rmanium said:


>



where the hell did you take this pic??? 

that place looks effing awesome!


----------



## Zepp88

Looks like the Alps.


----------



## daybean

Sebastian said:


> I dont know if he will approve that guitar
> 
> 
> 
> Looks awesome !!



he doesnt have a choice


----------



## Sebastian

yeah...

Hmm.. where do you exactly live Johan ?


----------



## daybean

Sebastian said:


> yeah...
> 
> Hmm.. where do you exactly live Johan ?



if he told you, he would have to kill you.


----------



## Zepp88

Sebastian said:


> yeah...
> 
> Hmm.. where do you exactly live Johan ?



Munich - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Nice and vague!


----------



## daybean

a zepp, there is a thread of you in farmers clothes, with a dress and i think i know who did it.


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> where the hell did you take this pic???
> 
> that place looks effing awesome!



Ähm, Link anklicken?

Staffel, Jachenau.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Looks like the Alps.



Bravo, Mike.


----------



## Zepp88

daybean said:


> a zepp, there is a thread of you in farmers clothes, with a dress and i think i know who did it.



What?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Bravo, Mike.



If I visit Germany again, we're totally hiking the Alps, it's amazing up there


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> If I visit Germany again, we're totally hiking the Alps, it's amazing up there



Beeil dich, der Sommer ist bald vorbei.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Zepp88 said:


> What?



My words exactly.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Beeil dich, der Sommer ist bald vorbei.



This summer is going to be very busy for me, I won't even be able to THINK about going back to Europe until 2010.


----------



## arktan

g3rmanium said:


> Ähm, Link anklicken?
> 
> Staffel, Jachenau.



ähm, ja 

*befindet sich in peinlicher situation


----------



## daybean

here is a link to see all your crazy caricatures side by side. 

Sevenstring.org - daybean's Album: Daybean's drawnings:

i got some great ideas for the vova's and stitch.....


----------



## Zepp88

That is an album full of win.


----------



## daybean

i will have a 1000 post party on friday or not: full of crazy, cool, caricatures. it will have uncensored and outrageous characters. it will be for all the people who care to show up.  characters on request!!! desecrated will be draw with my phychic ability!!!! zepp in my farm clothes and in stich's dress, the dark wolf might make an appearance??? i could be banned, i could be full of shit. take care.

*1000 post post party will be in your pants. *


----------



## Zepp88

Sevenstring.org: The Comic.


----------



## petereanima

this thread is full of unbelievable epic win!


----------



## arktan

daybean said:


> i will have a 1000 post party on friday or not: full of crazy, cool, caricatures. it will have uncensored and outrageous characters. it will be for all the people who care to show up.  characters on request!!! desecrated will be draw with my phychic ability!!!! zepp in my farm clothes and in stich's dress, the dark wolf might make an appearance??? i could be banned, i could be full of shit. take care.
> 
> *1000 post post party will be in your pants. *



that sounds dangerous 

EDIT: this thread is effing epic dude! You brought something wonderfull down on the community! Thanks man! Just don't get yourself banned, that would be too bad since we would have to wait a week or so for moar pics  

Thanks again mate!



petereanima said:


> this thread is full of unbelievable epic win!



yeah!


----------



## Groff

daybean said:


> well im not gonna do the shawn and stitch thing. i dont want to offend people on ss.org i dont even now. i will however do that stitch drawing because he posted. that should be funny.



Somehow I doubt stitch can be truly offended... After some of the threads he's made that have been altered by mods...


----------



## Desecrated

[action=Desecrated]is waiting for zepp in a farmdress[/action]


----------



## rahul_mukerji

I wasn't even aware that there were albums on the forum !!


----------



## Mattmc74

daybean said:


> here is a link to see all your crazy caricatures side by side.
> 
> Sevenstring.org - daybean's Album: Daybean's drawnings:
> 
> i got some great ideas for the vova's and stitch.....



 WIN!


----------



## Stitch

TheMissing said:


> Somehow I doubt stitch can be truly offended... After some of the threads he's made that have been altered by mods...



I'm gay.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Stitch said:


> I'm gay.



 Touche...


----------



## Groff

ZeroSignal said:


> Touche...



See what I mean?


----------



## daybean

*DESECRATED REVEALED!!!!*...well almost.


----------



## Groff

How far am I down the list?


----------



## yevetz

Stitch said:


> I'm gay.



I know


----------



## Lee

This thread is made of win. Friday is going to be awesome


----------



## daybean

VOVA - dude, you came out looking like an old lady!  i need to fix the face...


----------



## ZeroSignal

I think it's perfect!  It really captures his "essence"...


----------



## arnoroth661

daybean said:


> this one is for alexander:
> 
> Its called "go clean your room!"



 you fucking ass. I love it!


----------



## daybean

arnoroth661 said:


> you fucking ass. I love it!




thanks, notice your playing an eight string ibanez. i thought i would give an extra two strings.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> [action=Desecrated]is waiting for zepp in a farmdress[/action]



This would be interesting, I wonder what I'd look like in a dress.


----------



## Nerina

daybean said:


> *DESECRATED REVEALED!!!!*...well almost.


----------



## daybean

you'll see _manana_


----------



## The Dark Wolf

@ Nerina.



Daybean, you did a great job with these. Very charming.


----------



## Rick

I look awesome, dude. 

Can someone tell me how to make that my avatar?


----------



## daybean

go to my albums and get the link.

....i think people will get tired of my caricatures and change them soon.


----------



## Rick

Mine's fucking staying.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

I did it for you, dude.


----------



## Rick

Why, tanks, Boober!!!


----------



## daybean

thats cool
so why you ask.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Cause he didn't know I would do it for him.


----------



## Desecrated

daybean said:


> *DESECRATED REVEALED!!!!*...well almost.



I need a cat!


----------



## Zepp88

Yes you do.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Yes you do.



Did you just apply for the role ??


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Did you just apply for the role ??



[action=Zepp88] puts on his furry cat suit.[/action]


----------



## daybean

Whats on the menu for Friday

-(Police sketch of Desecrated) _caricature version_
-Zepp in farmdress
-Stich caricature (maybe with shawn)
-If they mated caricatures
-romeo
-eleven
-the missing
etc.

im going to try to post 10 new caricatures


----------



## arktan

daybean said:


> -(Police sketch of Desecrated) _caricature version_



This smells like pure win


----------



## Desecrated

So I'm an inmate now ?


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> So I'm an inmate now ?



No, of course not! 





















































































































































































[action=g3rmanium]silently locks the doors to Desecrated's cell.[/action]


----------



## daybean

no i was just saying police sketch, because i have to draw you from given descriptions .

 *poor zepp


----------



## Desecrated

daybean said:


> no i was just saying police sketch, because i have to draw you from given descriptions .
> 
> *poor zepp



Aaaaa. Still I kinda wanted the whole inmate thing, and zepp in a dress, selling him to stitch for soap and cigarettes.


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> No, of course not!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [action=g3rmanium]silently locks the doors to Desecrated's cell.[/action]


----------



## Zepp88

The plot thickens....


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> The plot thickens....



You're safe with me pussycat.


----------



## daybean

Desecrated said:


> Aaaaa. Still I kinda wanted the whole inmate thing, and zepp in a dress, selling him to stitch for soap and cigarettes.



 

you want to be an inmate, i can make it happen.  its your call, since i like you (as a friend). btw, the lake is almost full, if you want to go ....well you know....


----------



## Desecrated

daybean said:


> you want to be an inmate, i can make it happen.  its your call, since i like you (as a friend). btw, the lake is almost full, if you want to go ....well you know....



Well keep to the throne first, I really want to see that. 

And yes for swimming [action=Desecrated]brings the speedos[/action]


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> You're safe with me pussycat.



I'm not sure if I'd be safe with Stitch.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I'm not sure if I'd be safe with Stitch.



Thats only for a couple of hours, He'll bring you right back to me, I will comb your hair and feed you milk afterwards, don't worry kate, everything is going to be alright.


----------



## daybean

Desecrated said:


> [action=Desecrated]brings the speedos[/action]



what speedos?  i thought about wearing my furry birthday suit. 

damn, i cant post no more because i will hit 1000 post and ruin friday. 



start a thread on off topic (talking to myself about myself talking about myself)


----------



## Sebastian

daybean said:


> VOVA - dude, you came out looking like an old lady!  i need to fix the face...



EPIC


----------



## yevetz

daybean said:


> VOVA - dude, you came out looking like an old lady!  i need to fix the face...



DUDE IT"S AWESOME!!!!!!!!! I OWN YOU A BEER....

THANKS!!!


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Thats only for a couple of hours, He'll bring you right back to me, I will comb your hair and feed you milk afterwards, don't worry kate, everything is going to be alright.



That's also not very comforting


----------



## Groff

Vova looks like Vai!


----------



## Randy

Desecrated said:


> Thats only for a couple of hours, He'll bring you right back to me, I will comb your hair and feed you milk afterwards, don't worry kate, everything is going to be alright.



 

Desecrated delivers.


----------



## Groff

Desecrated said:


> Thats only for a couple of hours, He'll bring you right back to me, I will comb your hair and feed you milk afterwards, don't worry kate, everything is going to be alright.



Vegetable goat milk i'd hope.


----------



## Desecrated

TheMissing said:


> Vegetable goat milk i'd hope.



Oat milk, swollen oat and water, natrium and a pinch of b12.

Grain milk - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## eleven59

These are awesome  Can't wait to see mine


----------



## ibznorange

ummm, b lopez doesnt wear shirts dude


----------



## daybean

ibznorange said:


> ummm, b lopez doesnt wear shirts dude




i know my original one started out with him shirtless and witha bowtie. 

but i didnt want to go to far since his a nice guy.


----------



## daybean

yevetz said:


> DUDE IT"S AWESOME!!!!!!!!! I OWN YOU A BEER....
> 
> THANKS!!!




mail it to me, never had ukraine beer.  

j/k


----------



## Desecrated

It's friday now, post the epic thread.


----------



## JBroll

EDIT: My turn? END EDIT







I'm impressed at how much you made Rick look like Dino, pretty epic stuff.

Jeff


----------



## daybean

^ i guess the added pic was to be caricatured by me .


----------



## daybean

Desecrated said:


> It's friday now, post the epic thread.



i think it was cancelled due to the fact i went over 1000 last night. but _manana_ i will post the new caricatures that i said i would do. im just way to tired and i gotta go do some more work outside. being a farmboy is tuff.


----------



## JBroll

daybean said:


> ^ i guess the added pic was to be caricatured by me .



Oh, yeah, meant to put that up top and I guess I pasted over it.

Jeff


----------



## g3rmanium

JBroll said:


>



You have a sexy guitar there.


----------



## Stitch

g3rmanium said:


> You have a sexy arse there.


----------



## daybean

sorry there was no caricature party...... i was just to tired to think because of all the work i did today on the ranch. my head and body hurt and i really feel like shit. i will do some later today. hey stich did you see my s7 painted white now that your posting again (off topic), and desecrated i did some ruff drafts of the drawing you wanted but it was done in a really thick ink so it looks like shit, and its hard to do detail with that sort of pen. plus you ask for a thron, i never have done one of these i had to look one up just to get some detail going on. oh and i was drunk last night so i posted some crappy post so sorry to who ever saw them. this was such a bitch today.


----------



## Desecrated

daybean said:


> sorry there was no caricature party...... i was just to tired to think because of all the work i did today on the ranch. my head and body hurt and i really feel like shit. i will do some later today. hey stich did you see my s7 painted white now that your posting again (off topic), and desecrated i did some ruff drafts of the drawing you wanted but it was done in a really thick ink so it looks like shit, and its hard to do detail with that sort of pen. plus you ask for a thron, i never have done one of these i had to look one up just to get some detail going on. oh and i was drunk last night so i posted some crappy post so sorry to who ever saw them. this was such a bitch today.



we forgive you


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> we forgive you





What is the source material for Jons caricature hmmmmm?


----------



## g3rmanium

Stitch said:


>


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> What is the source material for Jons caricature hmmmmm?



A old joke I just to pull that ended with _ "..me sitting in a throne smeared in honey and oil, having two goats on each side watching two midg*** ******ing in a cage while tommy is ****** on my singer"_


----------



## Zepp88

That sounds pretty awesome.


----------



## daybean

Desecrated said:


> A old joke I just to pull that ended with _ "..me sitting in a throne smeared in honey and oil, having two goats on each side watching two midg*** ******ing in a cage while tommy is ****** on my singer"_



wait that is more than i can handle (to draw)  i took like 10 mins just to do the throne.


----------



## Desecrated

daybean said:


> wait that is more than i can handle (to draw)  i took like 10 mins just to do the throne.



I know, that's why I just asked for a throne 

I will print it and frame it in the studio.


----------



## daybean

Zepp88 said:


> That sounds pretty awesome.



well you try and add all that stuff. it would be alot better if i could just do him as his avatar.


----------



## Desecrated

daybean said:


> well you try and add all that stuff. it would be alot better if i could just do him as his avatar.



Then just do that, do what ever goes faster, I'm not paying you for this you know


----------



## daybean

Desecrated said:


> I know, that's why I just asked for a throne
> 
> I will print it and frame it in the studio.



no there was these wolftigers ans beargoats you wanted on the sides.


----------



## Desecrated

daybean said:


> no there was these wolftigers ans beargoats you wanted on the sides.



weregoats, half werewolf half goats,


----------



## Zepp88

daybean said:


> well you try and add all that stuff. it would be alot better if i could just do him as his avatar.



Stick figures humping.


----------



## daybean

Desecrated said:


> Then just do that, do what ever goes faster, I'm not paying you for this you know




your not, what the f....


----------



## Desecrated

If you don't consider the synchronized swimming as payment.


----------



## daybean

Zepp88 said:


> Stick figures humping.



stick figures are for street signs.


----------



## daybean

Desecrated said:


> If you don't consider the synchronized swimming as payment.



you wanna see the shity sketch i did for you ?


----------



## Desecrated

daybean said:


> you wanna see the shity sketch i did for you ?



with us swimming together ?


----------



## Zepp88

daybean said:


> stick figures are for street signs.



I used to draw a lot of street signs then.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I used to draw a lot of street signs then.



I wouldn't like to live in that neighborhood; 

Warning
violent erection ahead. 

Warning
Everything might look like a stick

Warning
Do not feed the ladies.


----------



## daybean

Desecrated said:


> with us swimming together ?



ill send it PM.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I wouldn't like to live in that neighborhood;
> 
> Warning
> violent erection ahead.
> 
> Warning
> Everything might look like a stick
> 
> Warning
> Do not feed the ladies.



It's a really bizzare place.


----------



## daybean

im going to try to do like 10 pics for later today. i hope this makes up for it.


----------



## daybean




----------



## All_¥our_Bass

DO ONE OF ME!!! 

go to myspace.com/fluffy_hair to see pics of me.


----------



## daybean

All_¥our_Bass;1184184 said:


> DO ONE OF ME!!!
> 
> go to myspace.com/fluffy_hair to see pics of me.



now i gotta look up your pics. ok 

its cool though i got it.


----------



## daybean

d romeo


----------



## daybean

Aaron 

"ride the terrorhorse"


----------



## Zepp88

Excellent


----------



## Zepp88

daybean said:


> now i gotta look up your pics. ok
> 
> its cool though i got it.



Looks accurate enough.


----------



## daybean

thats what you get when you dont post a pic


----------



## Zepp88

Draw him riding Hello Kitty into town.


----------



## daybean

i dont want to offend him


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## daybean

so ill draw hello kitty riding him.


----------



## Zepp88

So he's the bitch?


----------



## daybean

well, i woudnt go that far.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Probably the only pics you'll ever need. 

Now prepare for the dictionary definition fo me.































In response to the Simmons, you could have also used Allan Ross.


----------



## daybean

i was, but this is funnier. ill put a happy little tree in for you.


----------



## daybean

plus those pics you linked, i cant see them.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

I'll fix it, sorry.

EDIT: NOW FIXED!!


----------



## eleven59

Awesome job man, I love it


----------



## MorbidTravis

lol great thread, i cant wait to see the stitch one.


----------



## daybean

daybean said:


> Whats on the menu for Friday
> 
> -(Police sketch of Desecrated) _caricature version_
> -Zepp in farmdress *DONE
> -Stich caricature (maybe with shawn)
> -If they mated caricatures
> -romeo *DONE
> -eleven*DONE
> -the missing
> etc.
> 
> im going to try to post 10 new caricatures



zepp in farmdress  (not my idea, and got  from mike)


----------



## D-EJ915

wow


----------



## MorbidTravis

im going to have nightmares tonight.

is that a bunny in the background?


----------



## daybean

nah, its suppose to be a weregoat? i have never done one before, so it came out kinda gay.


----------



## daybean

D-EJ915 said:


> wow



d, ill see if i can do yours tonight. also the missing


----------



## MorbidTravis

you should have given the ladydude a bulge lol


----------



## daybean

MorbidTravis said:


> you should have given the ladydude a bulge lol




its tucked in


----------



## D-EJ915

tranny tuck ftw


----------



## daybean

the drawing kind of reminds me of the "freak show circus" type bearded lady. 

ps - notice the smiley face on the knee, just like ozzy. i didnt do that on purpose.


----------



## MorbidTravis

draw a mini skirt on it lol.


----------



## daybean

mini skirt? any shorted and youll see his #[email protected]%.


----------



## g3rmanium

daybean said:


> d, ill see if i can do yours tonight. also the missing



And also La.


----------



## daybean

g3rmanium said:


> And also La.


----------



## MikeH




----------



## daybean

are you posting a pic for me to do a caricature of you?
because, i dont do the caricatures for non-seven string guitar players !!!



























































 j/k


----------



## Desecrated

I'm right behind you zepp !


----------



## daybean

Desecrated said:


> I'm right behind you zepp !



he cant hear you !


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

i promise stitch and i wont be offended if you do one of us together.
but at least use some better source photos than what have been provided , like these...

me:






and stitch:


----------



## daybean

^you call that better sources  i cant even see your faces. but ok

its a go then  so what you want to be a couple, or whats the story...?


----------



## daybean

the missing and others are done but i need to photograph them and upload them, but i will post _manana_, sorry. 

ps- not sorry

j/k


----------



## MorbidTravis

wait what does manana mean?


----------



## st2012

These look great man, good job!


----------



## Chris

Long overdue sticky - these are awesome dude.


----------



## Desecrated

Chris said:


> Long overdue sticky - these are awesome dude.



+1


----------



## g3rmanium

daybean said:


>




Go to Sevenstring.org - View Profile: TheMissing.
Enter "And also La." in his visitor messages box.
???
PROFIT!


----------



## ZeroSignal

MorbidTravis said:


> wait what does manana mean?



It means "tomorrow" in Spanish. Except the first "n" is supposed to have one of these over it: "~"


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

daybean said:


> ^you call that better sources  i cant even see your faces. but ok
> 
> its a go then  so what you want to be a couple, or whats the story...?



 you don't need to see our faces to make a funny caricature man. just look how elysian's turned out! 

and me and stitch want to be a couple? we already are foo'! 




p.m. me if you want the actual story of stitch and i. i'd rather not fill up this thread with even more off-topic gay jokes.


----------



## Michael

Do me! Do me!


----------



## daybean

^ please delete that pic from this thread as fast as possible 

j/k- so you use prefer tung oil to lemmon oil


----------



## daybean

g3rmanium said:


> Go to Sevenstring.org - View Profile: TheMissing.
> Enter "And also La." in his visitor messages box.
> ???
> PROFIT!




done


----------



## daybean

the missing


----------



## daybean

Chris said:


> Long overdue sticky - these are awesome dude.



thanks


----------



## Groff

daybean said:


> the missing





Nice!!!


----------



## eleven59

Hey man, any interest in doing a set of these for the rest of my band, they'll get featured on our myspace page, with full credit given to you





If you're interested, here's some pics from the same set as mine:

Cam:





Darryl:





Matt:





And the whole band, where you can see our faces a bit better  (We didn't get one of Richard on the horse, he's the one on the far left with the Loomis)


----------



## Rick

You need to do a caricature of Stitch and Shawn's wedding picture.


----------



## daybean

Rick said:


> You need to do a caricature of Stitch and Shawn's wedding picture.



i got an idea for it already (lets just say it will be romanic with no class)


----------



## daybean

eleven59 said:


> Hey man, any interest in doing a set of these for the rest of my band, they'll get featured on our myspace page, with full credit given to you




sure, he you go:





j/k sure i got a few to do before i can get to it.


----------



## ohio_eric

daybean said:


> i got an idea for it already (lets just say it will be romanic with no class)




When making stitch jokes is classever really an option? 

These caricatures rule sir. Thanks for all the time and effort.


----------



## daybean

20 mins. there was alot of detail on this one.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

win.


----------



## daybean

try and find stich in that last pic


----------



## daybean

next 4 people- Edroz, Stich and Shawn, g3rmanium, jbroll....


----------



## ZeroSignal

daybean said:


> 20 mins. there was alot of detail on this one.



Who is that?


----------



## daybean

this guy also know as....


----------



## ZeroSignal

Nice!


----------



## daybean

he goes by the name of D-EJ915 (his licence plate #) and also Kagami, spanish for shit all over me. i think 

j/k, about the the licence plate #. and the spanish is spelled (caga me)


----------



## arktan

this thread is beyond epic


----------



## daybean

i hope kagami wont be to mad


----------



## D-EJ915

nice


----------



## daybean

so your not mad about the jokes?


----------



## TomAwesome

daybean said:


> this guy also know as....



I remember that thread...


----------



## daybean

there was a thread on this pic(s)?


----------



## eleven59

daybean said:


> sure, he you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k sure i got a few to do before i can get to it.



Awesome, can't wait


----------



## D-EJ915

daybean said:


> there was a thread on this pic(s)?


it's a vinnie vincent pic


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## daybean

^wtf!!! was that?


----------



## arktan




----------



## Stitch

I object to being behind the glory hole.


----------



## Rick

Those shoes scream metal, Jeff.


----------



## budda

ooooh i havent seen this!

i want one of me haha.






sorry it's so dark lol.

these caricatures are the shit!


----------



## JBroll

daybean said:


> ^wtf!!! was that?



Pure. Fucking. Pain.

Jeff


----------



## TomAwesome

We had that thread here, too.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/42358-vinnie-vincent-tribute-thread.html


----------



## daybean

3 straight texas post! wow, i missed alot of funny threads.


----------



## JBroll

4!

Jeff


----------



## daybean

5. budda your on the list


----------



## JBroll

6!

By the way, when I first met Dino he said I looked like a young James Murphy, so if you can make it look like I have awesome phrasing and godly tone that would be great.

Jeff


----------



## daybean

7. i dont know who james murphy is, so is eddie muphy ok?


----------



## JBroll

8...

AAUGH! Testament! Death! ViciousRumours! Guest spots with artists ranging from Daath to Nevermore and Warrel Dane! Currently one of the best audio engineers ever!

HALP!

Jeff


----------



## daybean

9. just googled him and theres a james eddie murphy. and the james murphy on the search is some electronic dude.


----------



## JBroll

10!

Listen to The Gathering by Testament, and the instrumental track The Holocaust of Thought on Nevermore's This Godless Endeavour.

Jeff


----------



## daybean

11 nevermind found him.


----------



## JBroll

12!

Quick, edit to put the number in!

Jeff


----------



## daybean

13 i have that album with some others, but why do i need to listen to draw?


----------



## JBroll

14!

So you can see how awesome he is...

Jeff


----------



## daybean

15!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ah, got you.


----------



## JBroll

16!

Murphy wins.

Jeff


----------



## daybean

17

sure he does. your looks, great hands ,.....


----------



## JBroll

18!

We all know I'm just too sexy for my own good, don't play it down...

Jeff


----------



## daybean

19

i dont think i was


----------



## JBroll

20...

Good. Let's keep it that way.

Jeff


----------



## daybean

20ne

now your just bull(y)ing me


----------



## JBroll

22!

You're 21, by the way.

Bullying? I don't see it that way - how else will the future know how awesome I was?

Jeff


----------



## TomAwesome

w00t!

Oh yeah.. 23!


----------



## daybean

24 i dont like the number 21. have bad experience in poker.

let the students you teach be the anwser.


----------



## JBroll

25! GAAH!

Jeff


----------



## daybean

26

oh and maybe you can teach me to spell


----------



## daybean

27

years i am


----------



## JBroll

28!

I'm just manically obsessive-compulsive, you don't want me to teach that unless you love math and hate sleep...

Jeff


----------



## daybean

29

no, its cool. i have had enough with books and college bullshit.


----------



## JBroll

30.

Try teaching sometime...

[action=JBroll]shudders...[/action]

Jeff


----------



## TomAwesome

31

And nothing relevant to say. :|


----------



## JBroll

32!

This is pretty epic, though.

Jeff


----------



## daybean

33.

well, i use to be a teacher aid for middle school.


----------



## JBroll

34.

Yeah, that'll do it.

Jeff


----------



## daybean

35.

drive me nuts sometimes. but i have to say i had a great time.


----------



## JBroll

36!

Yeah, I'm looking forward to it, when all is said and done. I'll know the stuff much better when it's all over.

Jeff


----------



## daybean

37. 

what was epic btw?


----------



## JBroll

38!

The epic TX post streak.

Jeff


----------



## daybean

39 


sure (dont) anwser me now


----------



## JBroll

40.

40 consecutive Texan posts is epic.

I can't move from my seat because I HAVE to see how far this can go.

Jeff


----------



## daybean

41 

i thought you were talking about the thread


----------



## JBroll

42.

No, the whole fucking thread is epic. But this subset of the thread is epic as well, in its own epically odd way. The last tenth of the thread has been composed entirely of a string of nonsensical potshots from a state with the biggest little-dick complex in the history of geography, an epic sideshow all its own.

Jeff


----------



## daybean

43

it would be even more epic if there was more texans in here.


----------



## JBroll

44.

Tom was back there somewhere, maybe Rick will wake up and contribute.

Jeff


----------



## daybean

45.

this might not be a good place for this, but i guess i had to post and post.


----------



## Michael

46? >.>

Do meee.


----------



## daybean

1 

not anymore


----------



## JBroll

Nobody messes with Texas.

This shall not end until we let it end.

FUCK! Damnit, Australia, you ruin EVERYTHING!

Jeff


----------



## daybean

3

its over jeff ....its over


----------



## JBroll

The kangaroos will pay for this, I swear...

Jeff


----------



## daybean

5 

poor kangaroos, its not their fault.


----------



## El Caco




----------



## daybean

its ok mate, texas rules.


----------



## TomAwesome

Fucking kangaroos.  And Rick missed it all!


----------



## daybean

yeah but maybe it was for the better. it was cool but off topic.


----------



## yevetz

This thread is tottal WIN!!!


----------



## daybean

where is my beer?


----------



## yevetz

daybean said:


> where is my beer?


----------



## budda

yesss im on the list


----------



## Chris

Dear Texas,

Stop pooping on this thread so I dont have to clean it.

- Mr. Universe


----------



## Zepp88

Btw, it's tucked back, also bikini waxed.

And piss off Texas.


----------



## Rick

What in the hell is going on? 

Piss off, Mike. 

Any new pics yet?


----------



## daybean

ok, i wont post anymore here.


----------



## Rick

You have to show us more caricatures!


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## daybean




----------



## daybean

Rick said:


> You have to show us more caricatures!




yeah im on it, ill post later tonight.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> I'm right behind you zepp !



So that was your plan all along!


----------



## daybean

Edroz


----------



## daybean

myself (V 2.0)


----------



## Zepp88

Awesomesauce.


----------



## daybean

its steaksauce


----------



## Zepp88

Texassauce?


----------



## daybean

A1, i believe


----------



## Zepp88

daybean said:


>



This is so fucked up, I love it.


----------



## daybean

they say my new avatar is a ghost of another avatar i had on before, but thats an urban legend.


----------



## daybean

Zepp88 said:


> This is so fucked up, I love it.




its so sticky now


----------



## Zepp88

daybean said:


> its so sticky now



You sick bastard.



Damn I have a nice rack.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Damn I have a nice rack.


----------



## daybean

Zepp88 said:


> You sick bastard.



what are you talking about i was drawing edroz, and i spilled some A1 sauce on it. youre the pervert.





Zepp88 said:


> Damn I have a nice rack


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>



It's sexier now.


----------



## daybean

g3rmanium said:


>



+1


----------



## Zepp88

daybean said:


> what are you talking about i was drawing edroz, and i spilled some A1 sauce on it. youre the pervert.



With a nice rack.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> It's sexier now.


----------



## daybean

Zepp88 said:


> With a nice rack.




and sauce all over them


----------



## daybean

"you got a problem"


----------



## Zepp88

Shreddin' the alps!


----------



## daybean

i think he will be happy with it


----------



## Mattmc74




----------



## ZeroSignal

Looks like a bloody sniper.


----------



## daybean

ZeroSignal said:


> Looks like a bloody sniper.



thats what i told him when he gave me the pic.


----------



## arktan

Mission Unshreddable 666


----------



## daybean

i fail again


----------



## g3rmanium

daybean said:


> "you got a problem"



 LMFBO

You rule!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Shreddin' the alps!


----------



## daybean

daybean said:


> i fail again




maybe i didnt, i new it was cool


----------



## ZeroSignal

daybean said:


> maybe i didnt, i new it was cool



It's seriously your best one yet.


----------



## arktan

daybean said:


> i fail again



No Sir!

I agree with Ruarc, this is the best one, it made me really laugh hard. It simply rules hard, swift, precise and spec-op style


----------



## budda

germanium with the win! haha

im almost scared to see mine


----------



## Groff

daybean said:


> "you got a problem"



Should have put a big E! on his chest


----------



## g3rmanium

TheMissing said:


> Should have put a big E! on his chest



Or lllllllllllllllllllll 












































































And also, La.


----------



## Edroz

daybean said:


> Edroz




nice! 

thanks!


----------



## B Lopez

Damn, thats how the Carvin headstock should be done


----------



## daybean

i dont think that one came out that good, in the pics you posted you looked so different in every pic. i was like, "is this the same guy"?


----------



## daybean

JBroll


----------



## JBroll

Awesome.

Jeff


----------



## Zepp88

Indeed.

Jeff


----------



## daybean

Thanks.

Jeff


----------



## arktan

Awesome! 

Jeff


----------



## daybean

looks like  and  are next.


----------



## arktan

daybean said:


> looks like  and  are next.



I sense something epic...


----------



## Zepp88

Leather chaps.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Leather chaps.



Awesome.

Jeff


----------



## daybean

leather chaps!!! 

this is going to be the gayest, tasteless caricature that will be revealed tomorrow. Leather chaps are for me, while horseback riding of course.


----------



## Zepp88

Hooray!


----------



## daybean

did anyone notice that jeff came out looking a little like Wierd Al Yankovic


----------



## Zepp88

I think you mean that Weird Al looks like Jeff.


----------



## daybean




----------



## Zepp88

Exactly.


----------



## daybean

so you dont or dont care, or just thinking i should hav added a bigger rack.


----------



## Zepp88

Damn what a nice rack.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

i can't wait to see me and stitchy's.

jeff


----------



## Drew

Aside from that bit of Texan post whoring, this thread owns.


----------



## MorbidTravis

since your doing a bunch, is it ok for me to ask you to do my profile pic?


----------



## JBroll

Drew said:


> Texan post whoring



E!

Jeff


----------



## g3rmanium

JBroll said:


> E!
> 
> Jeff



lllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Uber Mega

Dang, looks like i'm late to the party! 

The drawings look awesome, you've got some serious talent man!

Here's my submission if you find time 







Cheers


----------



## arktan

this pic makes me lawl hard every time i see it...


----------



## ZeroSignal

Uber Mega said:


> Dang, looks like i'm late to the party!
> 
> The drawings look awesome, you've got some serious talent man!
> 
> Here's my submission if you find time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers



Awesomesauce! Do it Daybean! DOOOO EEEEET!!!


----------



## HamBungler

If you have a spare moment one o' these days...






I tried to make it a bit smaller, but it doesn't want to cooperate today. Ah well.


----------



## Uber Mega

ZeroSignal said:


> Uber Mega said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, looks like i'm late to the party!
> 
> The drawings look awesome, you've got some serious talent man!
> 
> Here's my submission if you find time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesomesauce! Do it Daybean! DOOOO EEEEET!!!
Click to expand...


Yes, YESSSSS. Daybean, I will project it on a 12x12 foot screen at both my wedding and funeral if you do


----------



## Rick

That would be fantastic!


----------



## budda

that pic is aaawesome.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Uber Mega said:


> Yes, YESSSSS. Daybean, I will project it on a 12x12 foot screen at both my wedding and funeral if you do



Funeral: "We shall always remember him for the man he was" *Projects picture*

Wedding: "I do... Now look what your got yourself into, bitch!!!" *Projects picture*


----------



## eleven59

ZeroSignal said:


> Funeral: "We shall always remember him for the man he was" *Projects picture*
> 
> Wedding: "I do... Now look what your got yourself into, bitch!!!" *Projects picture*



Not necessarily in that order


----------



## arktan

eleven59 said:


> Not necessarily in that order



but it would be awesome!


----------



## daybean

...


----------



## Zepp88

Christ that is fucking disturbing


----------



## TomAwesome

What Mike said. Disturbing.


----------



## daybean

they asked for it. im burning it right now. i dont want my friends, brothers and parents to find this 10 years later and say WTF?!!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

NO! Don't burn it!


----------



## daybean

TomAwesome said:


> What Mike said. Disturbing.



tom are you playing any shows tomorrow, my friends band is playing and i will go to see them, again.


----------



## daybean

Zepp88 said:


> NO! Don't burn it!




why?


----------



## Zepp88

You should send it to one of them.


----------



## daybean

but its so sticky now


----------



## Zepp88

That just means they'll like it even more.


----------



## daybean

ok, TIMEOUT!!!.


i dont know what happened with (stitch and shawnf), but i pm'd shawnf because he said he would tell me what was said, done or whatever. never got a reply. so i felt wierd drawing these caricatures. i was not sure if i should have posted this last one.


----------



## Zepp88

It's a long standing gay joke.


----------



## ZeroSignal

daybean said:


> they asked for it. im burning it right now. i dont want my friends, brothers and parents to find this 10 years later and say WTF?!!!!!



Yeah you do. 

It's called a Legacy.


----------



## El Caco

Don't burn it, I didn't see it.


----------



## daybean

ZeroSignal said:


> Yeah you do.
> 
> It's called a Legacy.





i was just talking about the last caricature i posted today, one that i took off.


----------



## Zepp88

Dayvid, it's fine man, it's a long standing gay joke and they're both in on it...and all over it...balls deep...


----------



## ZeroSignal

daybean said:


> i was just talking about the last caricature i posted today, one that i took off.



Well I didn't see it.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Zepp88 said:


> Dayvid, it's fine man, it's a long standing gay joke and they're both in on it...and all over it...balls deep...


----------



## daybean

ZeroSignal said:


> Well I didn't see it.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Dayvid, it's fine man, it's a long standing gay joke and they're both in on it...and all over it...balls deep...



That's what I was thinking.


----------



## daybean

its posted and staying i hope!


----------



## daybean

next.

all your bass
ibzrg
micheal


----------



## ZeroSignal

daybean said:


>





Oh god I laughed hard at that, man!


----------



## Stitch

BWAHAHA.

Holy fucking shit man.


----------



## Desecrated

daybean said:


>



Nice one


----------



## Stitch

Totally should've told you I cut my hair though.


----------



## daybean

the drawing was inspired from a love novel i saw online. two lovers out on sea, ......


----------



## El Caco

The essence of win


----------



## budda

that is aaaaaaaaaaaaaawesomely hilarious!


----------



## yellowv

That is friggin hilaririous.


----------



## arktan

Best one evaaar!!!!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

oh my god.

dayvid, how did you get our honeymoon pictures?


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

I can't wait to see what terrible things you'll do to me in my caricature!!


----------



## daybean

ShawnFjellstad said:


> oh my god.
> 
> dayvid, how did you get our honeymoon pictures?



blexican


----------



## daybean

All_¥our_Bass;1196263 said:


> I can't wait to see what terrible things you'll do to me in my caricature!!



im looking foward for that one 

ill see if i can get to it tonight


----------



## Rick

Oh. My. God.


----------



## daybean

*all your bass*

"happy little tree"


----------



## ohio_eric

WIN!!!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Dude. I LOVE IT!! 

Can you explain the guy in the turban though?


----------



## daybean

its suppose to be Bin Laden, "hiding in your hair", seemed funny at the time.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Oh, cool. So that's why 5they can't find him. I swear I washed him out this morning.


----------



## budda

i cant wait to see mine!


----------



## arktan

awesome!


----------



## D-EJ915

holy shit that one...omg...


----------



## Uber Mega

Loving the Hello Kitty axe of doom!


----------



## daybean

*michael*

"tung oil"


----------



## Michael

That's awesome. Do you mind if I put it on my Myspace?


----------



## daybean

yeah, just say that it was a caricature done by dayvid Guerra for me at ""


----------



## Michael

Sure, no prob's man.


----------



## g3rmanium

daybean said:


> *michael*
> 
> "tung oil"



Great... but the guitar isn't plugged in.


----------



## abyssalservant

HOLY FUCKING SHIT *laughs at A¥B's caricature* if it's any consolation I got the Bin Laden joke  these are all EPIC.


----------



## daybean

g3rmanium said:


> Great... but the guitar isn't plugged in.



the pedals arent plugged in as well, and i dont see a on switch for the amp and there is no plug for the amp. 

.....

thanks 

jeff


----------



## daybean

abyssalservant said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT *laughs at A¥B's caricature* if it's any consolation I got the Bin Laden joke  these are all EPIC.




yes it is, i thought he was being sarcastic when he asked. thanks


----------



## arktan

That pic says one thing: "You don't mess with Michael. No, you just don't."

Epically evil! Epically metal


----------



## daybean

thanks

Jeff


----------



## daybean

it is kinda evil looking


----------



## g3rmanium

daybean said:


> the pedals arent plugged in as well, and i dont see a on switch for the amp and there is no plug for the amp.
> 
> .....





Jeff


----------



## MikeH

Me next!


----------



## budda

dayvid, who's next?

ce moi? hehe


----------



## daybean

g3rmanium said:


> Jeff





jeff


----------



## daybean

budda said:


> dayvid, who's next?
> 
> ce moi? hehe



ibz, budda (you, btw i need a better face pic, or it wont turn out to good), uber, hambunrgler then i dont know who i missed.


....then the thread slowy dies .....


----------



## daybean

ibz rg

"its plugged in this time "


----------



## Zepp88

I officially endorse this thread.


----------



## daybean

Zepp88 said:


> I officially endorse this thread.




Thanks

Jeff


----------



## Zepp88

Pickles.



Jeff


----------



## daybean

Jeff

i thought when you said you were endorsing it, you were going to thank me or leave me a positive rep. never did.


----------



## Nerina

As soon as I get a certain delicious green guitar, I will submit a pic


----------



## petereanima

daybean said:


> ibz, budda (you, btw i need a better face pic, or it wont turn out to good), uber, hambunrgler then i dont know who i missed.
> 
> 
> ....then the thread slowy dies .....



when you are running out of work, and have the need to draw more - let me know and i'll provide a pic.


----------



## yevetz

Last one is awesome!


----------



## daybean

Nerina said:


> As soon as I get a certain delicious green guitar, I will submit a pic




"the chronicles of Nerina"

i have the title to the charicature


----------



## daybean

petereanima said:


> when you are running out of work, and have the need to draw more - let me know and i'll provide a pic.



yeah go ahead, i need more, theyre free anyway.


----------



## daybean

yevetz said:


> Last one is awesome!



i really hate that drawing i did of you. i will fix it _manana_.


----------



## petereanima

daybean said:


> yeah go ahead, i need more,



great man, thanks in advance.

choose:


----------



## daybean

i thought your avatar was you, but yeah these will do. the 2nd one is the one.


----------



## petereanima

daybean said:


> i thought your avatar was you,



 thank god/Satan, i am not.


----------



## arktan

petereanima said:


> thank god/Satan, i am not.



who is it then? Is it just a pic or what?


----------



## petereanima

yeah, it was a running gag on a now obsolete forum - "you must be at least THIS grim or reanimapeter will have you for breakfast"...

dont know who this kid really is.


----------



## arktan

wow, you must've had a tough reputation on that forum then...


----------



## MikeH

daybean said:


> ibz rg
> 
> "its plugged in this time "



This is great. Hahaha. Thanks man. It's awesome!


----------



## yevetz

daybean said:


> i really hate that drawing i did of you. i will fix it _manana_.



ok

*yevetz is exited


----------



## budda

better face pic:


----------



## daybean

Yevetz - Version 2.0

here is a redo, because every time vova posted i would see that caricature i did for him in his avatar and start to cry.


----------



## daybean

budda

i guess your next


----------



## yevetz

daybean said:


> Yevetz - Version 2.0
> 
> here is a redo, because every time vova posted i would see that caricature i did for him in his avatar and start to cry.



Thanks a lot


----------



## daybean

Budda

"here ya go/with PRS single cut "


----------



## budda

lovin' it!


----------



## daybean

Jon

*"DESECRATED!!!"*






I went with the disturbed logo face thing, i dont know what he looked liked. no one does.


----------



## Zepp88

That's awesome.


----------



## ohio_eric

You need to do one of budda with his old afro which was the most epic hair ever.


----------



## budda

how come jon gets to look so badass  lol

and i think eric wants this one done.. for some.. reason.. ..






[action=budda]doesnt know why he just posted that...[/action]


----------



## ohio_eric

That hair is so epic.


----------



## daybean

budda said:


> how come jon gets to look so badass  lol



cause he asked 

and yes that would have been a cool one to draw


----------



## daybean

*Uber Mega*

daybean - _"let me play your blackmachine!"_

Uber mega - _"NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!, theyre all mine!!! All mine I tell you !!!!!!"_


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

So this is what came out of my hijacked thread from before eh?


----------



## daybean

dude, i didnt hijack it, if i remember correctly, you said lets see if we can hit 500 post.  

...and yes this is what has been done so far.  

im catching up to you....


----------



## daybean

where have you been hiding anyway.


----------



## arktan

Oh my god.

This thread is so full of win


----------



## Zepp88

daybean said:


> Jon
> 
> *"DESECRATED!!!"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went with the disturbed logo face thing, i dont know what he looked liked. no one does.


----------



## daybean

i love my new avatar...


----------



## ZeroSignal

daybean said:


> i love my new avatar...



Me too. It's a good 'un.


----------



## daybean

its genius my friend.


----------



## daybean

Zepp88 said:


>






Jeff


----------



## Uber Mega

daybean said:


> *Uber Mega*
> 
> daybean - _"let me play your blackmachine!"_
> 
> Uber mega - _"NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!, theyre all mine!!! All mine I tell you !!!!!!"_



Hahaha, uncanny! thanks a lot man


----------



## ZeroSignal

I voted this thread as "Excellent". 

Jeff


----------



## budda

dayvid, up for doing the hair one and making it badass?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

daybean said:


> dude, i didnt hijack it, if i remember correctly, you said lets see if we can hit 500 post.
> 
> ...and yes this is what has been done so far.
> 
> im catching up to you....










 these are all hilarious man, nice work


----------



## Zepp88

I sent Jon his caricature.

"Thank you very very much, that one will go directly on the wall " - Jon


----------



## Nerina

daybean said:


> "the chronicles of Nerina"
> 
> i have the title to the charicature


----------



## petereanima

daybean said:


>










budda said:


>


----------



## daybean

i loose in my own thread by three bowdowns


----------



## Groff

I request you do the picture of LordOVchaoS naked in the hotub. AKA:







You should also do the one of Jeff (D-EJ) dressed like a woman, but I refuse to post that pic.


----------



## budda

aw, be a sport! 

and thanks Peter


----------



## daybean

TheMissing said:


> I request you do the picture of LordOVchaoS naked in the hotub. AKA:











*we have david arquette in the ss.org family 
i love his wife *


----------



## petereanima

budda said:


> aw, be a sport!
> 
> and thanks Peter



no, I thank YOU - for showing me total hair-awesomeness. 

i envy you because i'm loosing mine.


----------



## budda

i actually need a haircut - it feels too long if i cant get out of bed and Look like i just stepped out of the shower.

which isnt to say i dont shower..


----------



## eleven59

Hey, still interested in doing the pics of the rest of my band when you have a chance (SS.org-ers are a priority, obviously  )?


----------



## daybean

eleven59 said:


> Hey, still interested in doing the pics of the rest of my band when you have a chance (SS.org-ers are a priority, obviously  )?




what gave it away the thread title 



yes im still going to do what i said. if you can provide better pics of your bandmates, like closer shots of their faces so i wont screw it up so much.


----------



## Groff

daybean said:


> *we have david arquette in the ss.org family
> i love his wife *



Holy crap! The resemblance is quite stunning!


----------



## daybean

Peter

"hes lost some weight, as you can see from his avatar photo!"


----------



## petereanima

oh holy fucking shit! 

 thank you so much!

EDIT: finally, i got some muscles.


----------



## daybean

thanks. 


i know i missed some people i will pm you later today.


----------



## eleven59

daybean said:


> what gave it away the thread title
> 
> 
> 
> yes im still going to do what i said. if you can provide better pics of your bandmates, like closer shots of their faces so i wont screw it up so much.



Can do 

Cam:





Me and Matt:





Matt:





Richard:





Richard, me, Cam:





Matt:





I don't have many good pictures of Darryl where he's not making a face, so here's a few:


----------



## yellowv

Hey Dayvid, could you do me when you get a chance? Thanks duder


----------



## MorbidTravis

yellowv said:


> Hey Dayvid, could you do me when you get a chance? Thanks duder



you look big.


----------



## yellowv

MorbidTravis said:


> you look big.



Not sure of thats a compliment or insult


----------



## budda

then how do I look, vova?

cuz we look similar .

i can squeeze into a medium size shirt, booya! or else i dont look that jacked haha.

dayvid, you haaave to do darryl with that last pic for his face!


----------



## daybean

is darryl the guy wearring his birthday suit?


----------



## yellowv

budda said:


> then how do I look, vova?
> 
> cuz we look similar .
> 
> i can squeeze into a medium size shirt, booya! or else i dont look that jacked haha.
> 
> dayvid, you haaave to do darryl with that last pic for his face!



Thats a large shirt dude


----------



## daybean

*yellowv*

.... "im so buff"


----------



## yellowv

daybean said:


> *yellowv*
> 
> .... "im so buff"



LOL. Thanks man.


----------



## arktan

Nice one!


----------



## budda

nice!

hey joe, fight ya for it 






you're in the military (or were) you probably have more muscle then me lol. i do look jacked in a medium though lol. even though the large i bought yesterday kinda fit like a medium, and it hasnt suffered the wrath of our washer yet...


----------



## yellowv

I was never in the military. I'm really out of shape actually. The guitar blocks the beer gut  Gotta start working out and eating better. Won't stop drinkin beer though.


----------



## yellowv

Hey I just noticed. Did you put a spork on my shirt Dayvid?


----------



## budda

the haircut looks military haha. i dunno. and yeah, you got sporked


----------



## daybean

yellowv said:


> Hey I just noticed. Did you put a spork on my shirt Dayvid?





*not just any spork*


----------



## MorbidTravis

yellowv said:


> Not sure of thats a compliment or insult




more of a compliment. i bet no one has ever messed with you cuz they know one punch from you will knock them out.

EDIT-i forgot to put bet after "i"


----------



## yevetz

budda said:


> then how do I look, vova?



Mhm? 

Looking good....afro hair ftw


----------



## budda




----------



## yellowv

I think you should grow the fro back Justin. Nothing says win like a big ass fro.


----------



## ohio_eric

yellowv said:


> I think you should grow the fro back Justin. Nothing says win like a big ass fro.





These words he speaks are true. 
Nothing is cooler than Justin's old do. 
We must all pledge allegiance to the big afro.


----------



## daybean

ill get started on the fro.


----------



## djpharoah

Just submitted pics to Dayvid - can't wait!!


----------



## daybean

*djphoroah/Mesh*


----------



## daybean

budda, im working on yours as i type...well not really as i type but you know what i mean.


----------



## djpharoah

Awesome man!! It looks pretty sweet - especially since I love Wes.


----------



## daybean

...and old photo of budda.


----------



## budda

EPIC WIN!







that's AWESOME!!! and the only definite good news i've gotten tonight!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Daybean = Drawer 3000


----------



## yellowv

That is awesome. Fro FTW!!!


----------



## eleven59

That's incredible 

They're all amazing. 

Can't wait to see the rest of Terrorhorse


----------



## yevetz

Dude your drawnings is awesome!!! You can get rich with that


----------



## daybean

man i wish, there are people 10x and 100x better than me. those are the ones with the cash. thanks anyway bro.


----------



## Korngod

dude, could you draw me sitting on a throne on top of a pile of corn wearing a korn shirt, strumming my k7? i have a pic of myself on my ss.org profile. thanks in advance! your drawings are sweet.


----------



## Mattmc74

Great drawings! They all look cool!


----------



## Variant

Those are awesome dude!!! When you get around to doing mine, put me rowing down the River Styx with The Black Oar of Doom... put some emos face down in the river too.


----------



## budda

dayvid, pretty sure you could at least get pocket change...

at least by selling our caricatures to us  lol


----------



## auxioluck

I'd love to have one if you feel like it. 

I'm making a funny face in my avatar, so that could be some good material.


----------



## HamBungler

Nate can haz caricature?





That or the BumbleNate on my profile.


----------



## daybean

i have it done...just havent posted it because i forgot to. its been done for about two weeks!


----------



## daybean

auxioluck said:


> I'd love to have one if you feel like it.
> 
> I'm making a funny face in my avatar, so that could be some good material.



yeah, sure. just havent posted one or had the chance to do some more. in a week maybe, give or take and ill do some more.


----------



## budda

how's it feel to be famous on a forum, Dayvid?


----------



## HamBungler

daybean said:


> i have it done...just havent posted it because i forgot to. its been done for about two weeks!



Haha, okay. Just wasn't sure with all the traffic this thread's been getting so its all good.


----------



## daybean

budda said:


> how's it feel to be famous on a forum, Dayvid?


----------



## budda




----------



## daybean

*Hambungler*


----------



## HamBungler

daybean said:


> *Hambungler*



That is beyond awesome, especially the Bumble Copter shirt! Thanks a bunch man!


----------



## daybean

Shit! Forgot to add strings.


----------



## arktan

daybean said:


> Shit! Forgot to add strings.



Ah! Now it looks like he's posing 
It still loks awesome


----------



## petereanima

but ZOMG there z teh tonez coming out of the cab but no stringz on axe!!!!111


----------



## TimSE

thats so metal 





...do me maybe?






i think this ones open to interpretation 

heres a mug shot n shit if it helps


----------



## HamBungler

petereanima said:


> but ZOMG there z teh tonez coming out of the cab but no stringz on axe!!!!111



I play realllllly light guage strings!  They're practically invisible!


----------



## Giamatti

TimSE said:


>


 

Hair in this one ACTUALLY has to be made into horns. Totally has a ram's horns look to it, or is that just me?


----------



## TimSE

Giamatti said:


> Hair in this one ACTUALLY has to be made into horns. Totally has a ram's horns look to it, or is that just me?



holy shit  thats awesome


----------



## budda

I could see it.

tim, you're one pale motherfucker


----------



## daybean

you should see his ass! 

anyway i did it but with pencil and i couldnt find my pen, so you'll have to wait till tomorrow so it be done. sorry about the ass joke, i have pale arse _(*Chiefly British Slang *)_ as well


----------



## TimSE

budda said:


> I could see it.
> 
> tim, you're one pale motherfucker



 camera flashes tend to do that to me 
plus the relentless black i always seem to ware prob contributes

and my ass is so hairy you wouldnt be able to tell  
it challenges the hair on my head
...ohyes!


----------



## D-EJ915

oh man


----------



## TimSE

daybean said:


> you should see his ass!
> 
> anyway i did it but with pencil and i couldnt find my pen, so you'll have to wait till tomorrow so it be done. sorry about the ass joke, i have pale arse _(*Chiefly British Slang *)_ as well



Tomorrooooow TUUUURRRNNND Intoooo YESterDAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!

figured id sing you some nevermore


----------



## daybean

TimSE said:


> Tomorrooooow TUUUURRRNNND Intoooo YESterDAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!
> 
> figured id sing you some nevermore



...more like a week! 

TimeSE

BTW, i went to your myspace SE page and i love that riff from "beyond the grace of god".


----------



## Rick

That's fucking awesome.


----------



## arktan

Rick said:


> That's fucking awesome.



Indeed.


----------



## TimSE

daybean said:


> ...more like a week!
> 
> TimeSE
> 
> BTW, i went to your myspace SE page and i love that riff from "beyond the grace of god".



AhA! thats so cool! 

Cheers massivly dude
This thread delivers!

That is so cool!


----------



## budda

that's great work as usual, dayvid!


----------



## Sebastian

Awesome as always !


----------



## crayzee

Okeeeeey, I want one too...

For the shirt:






Mug/Actionshot:





Have fun,
Niels


----------



## The Beard

This is some amazing work! 

Do me maybe? This is basically me summed up in one picture, haha
Taco Bell cup in one hand, seven-string in the other 
(My name's Spencer btw, haha)






And here's a more recent picture, since I seem to have grown a bit of a beard. 






Keep up the good work man!


----------



## Arminius

^This thread is a couple of years old, so don't expect anything, but y'know, just in case


----------



## Rick

I don't even remember the last time I saw him here.


----------



## Arminius

Rick said:


> I don't even remember the last time I saw him here.



Says he was logged in a few days ago, but that doesn't mean much


----------



## The Beard

Aysakh said:


> ^This thread is a couple of years old, so don't expect anything, but y'know, just in case


 Yea, I figured, but like you said, just in case!


----------



## daybean

still alive!!! art, work and school keeping me busy. ill see if i can unearth this thread!


----------



## The Beard

daybean said:


> still alive!!! art, work and school keeping me busy. ill see if i can unearth this thread!


 Sweeeet  Take your time bro! haha


----------



## daybean




----------



## Aurochs34

Nice man! These are badass!

and I love when threads rise from the depths to steal souls at random.


[Edit: Okay I got a bit carried away there... sowwy]


----------



## daybean

was not random, just had some time to do what i said i would do. thanks, but my pic was crap ill see if i can take a better one.

later,
dave


----------



## Aurochs34

haha right on man

...but I still maintain souls have been stolen.


----------



## daybean

i cant confirm or deny that. 

btw, what is that painting you have on your avatar?


----------



## daybean

*stc423*


----------



## crayzee

Took some time, but cool! Thanks man!


----------



## The Beard

Hahaha, that's so awesome 
I appreciate it man!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

+1 for awesome drawing skillz.


----------



## TimSE

i think this thread deserves a bump! just went through the whole thing! lolling hard   so good


----------



## Anton

This is great stuff!
It'll be great if you can draw me one of these as well!! 






With the guitar

The face 





As Russian as it gets.


Thanks!


----------



## daybean

whats up to everyone who has said good things about my little thread. school will end in a few weeks and i can get some more in. the last one looks like it coulde be fun to do, love the hat. to bad there is no vodka in the pics. 

thanks


----------



## daybean

...and who the fuck edited this thread. there was some good shit talking and you just shit over my "masterwork".


----------

